# TechPowerUp OSD Server: new beta build



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2012)

Over the last weeks I've been secretly working on reviving this project.

Added the ability to select any font from the system and customize colors etc.







Download, run the installer

It will enable the OSD in all 32-bit DirectX games (no OpenGL, no 64-bit).

You can change settings by clicking the icon in the systray.

If you have GPU-Z running it will pick up the GPU-Z sensors and add them to the OSD

I'm unsure what kind of customization people are looking for. Also thinking about some sort of auto arrange that takes a few input parameters, but again, unsure of what you want.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2012)

Now all we need is overclocking added in to gpu-z along with this and we have something better than everything else on the market


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2012)

Displays okay in VS 2010 in windowed mode.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2012)

uh, it should exclude devenv.exe

is yours called differently ?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 28, 2012)

That is cool!!!!

I'll give it a shot!

Thanks W1z


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2012)

I just have the express versions here at home for 2010 so ... 
vcsexpress.exe for VC#
VCExpress.exe for VC++
vbexpress.exe for VB
VWDExpress.exe for Web developer.

My full copy of VS 2008 uses devenv.exe.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2012)

Since the OSD service has to detect when a 3D app is started to show itself, how about a "Time Played" display? ... or maybe an alarm function where the user could set a time that the OSD would alert them when they reach?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2012)

i like the time played idea. not sure about the alert


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Since the OSD service has to detect when a 3D app is started to show itself, how about a "Time Played" display? ... or maybe an alarm function where the user could set a time that the OSD would alert them when they reach?
> 
> Just some thoughts.



Also maybe a plain old clock as well so I'm not late for work again

I know it's a longshot since I don't think many people have/use one, but a logitech g15/ g17/etc  keyboard display app would be cool too.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2012)

Causes Windows Live Mail to crash.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2012)

dank1983man420 said:


> Also maybe a plain old clock as well



clock is included


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2012)

OK, crash limited to when GPU-Z is opened after OSD tool.

If GPU-Z is opened first, it's fine.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the timer would be more useful than time played. Hate to burn the pizza and chicken wings !!

Maybe a frame rate limiter in case you need one for certain games? (shrug)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2012)

Wizz could you add a screenshot ability?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 29, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Wizz could you add a screenshot ability?



that was just my through aswell 1nf3ern0x, a screenshot ability would be really wicked to have in it W1zzard if it's possible ofc 

and it works like a clam just tested it for 10mins and nice with all the options from GPU-Z u can choose on ur own, i mean which u want to have to look at even the time clock ^^


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 29, 2012)

it would be nice if it would save ur settings when u close the program, bcs mine doesn't


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

I was wondering why I only had 3 settings (current fps, rendering api, time) Then I double checked and I'm running 64bit. 

I do like this program and will be very useful in full screen mode to still monitor things since toolbar is gone. I'm guessing at some point there will be 64bit support?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 29, 2012)

u remember to run GPU-Z before the osd? if not do that ^^


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Puma. There all there now. lol. I wasn't thinking of the ones missing were the ones you get from gpu-z sensors. lol


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK, crash limited to when GPU-Z is opened after OSD tool.
> 
> If GPU-Z is opened first, it's fine.



I did not get a crash but a locked up system for about 4 minutes.


I wish it would save were you put it as it always defaults tot he corner i select.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2012)

in what way are you guys arranging your sensors?

right now a very primitive auto arrange is active that messes up custom placement. I'm unsure though how a manual auto arrange should work


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

I just leave everything at default. THe footpront of the text is small enough to not be obtrusive with all the sensors enabled.

However, I see that with two GPUs, it swaps between displaying data from each. It is a bit hard to distringuish which GPU is which, or under load, what's actually going on, as my cards run very similar temps and fan speeds. When i get my third card back form RMA, it's going to be worse.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2012)

gpuz's shared memory has no support for multiple gpus. so the instances overwrite each other's data.

not on the list of things to get fixed immediately. in a perfect world gpuz would be rewritten to poll multiple cards with a single instance of gpuz and new shared memory layout that has info and sensors for all gpus in the system


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## Mathragh (May 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Causes Windows Live Mail to crash.



This,

Also, it seems to block steam ingame windows. 

Apart from that, works fine with my set-up

Edit: windows live messenger (msnmsgr.exe) probably doesnt benefit from this, so i guess it can be added to the exclusions list.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Causes Windows Live Mail to crash.



That's a feature.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 2, 2012)

Thanks very much.  Looks cool.  I will try it tonight.

Don't use Windows Live Mail, so I'll most likely be happy.


----------



## Derek12 (May 2, 2012)

It's fine but I think the numbers are barely readable in some complex backgrounds despite trying fonts and colors, I think they should be more fraps- or afterburner-like ones.


Enabling Percent in Position makes all values to vertically separate hugely








And if vertical >0, then all values overlapp in one position.









It also makes chrome crash sporadically:

Nombre de la aplicación con errores: chrome.exe, versión: 20.0.1123.1, marca de tiempo: 0x4fa05b9b
Nombre del módulo con errores: OSDServer.dll, versión: 0.0.0.1, marca de tiempo: 0x4f9c0c0a
Código de excepción: 0xc0000005
Desplazamiento de errores: 0x00005b39
Id. del proceso con errores: 0x5e0
Hora de inicio de la aplicación con errores: 0x01cd288e04fd05d9
Ruta de acceso de la aplicación con errores: C:\Users\Christian\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Ruta de acceso del módulo con errores: C:\Users\Christian\Desktop\Nueva carpeta\OSDServer.dll
Id. del informe: 0b10d00d-9486-11e1-9720-50e54984abfb

(Sorry for the Spanish stuff)


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2012)

hmm, W1zzard the last couple of days ur OSD has making Yahoo! Messenger crash, would u try to look in to it?


----------



## zsolt_93 (May 6, 2012)

Just a suggestion... Is there any way a CPU usage monitor could be incorporated into this? It would be a nice addon and would be helpful in identifying bottlenecks in-game. I think only the original rivatuner can use this feature as i wasnt able to set it up in afterburner and i don't want another program installed just for this. OSD server is perfect as it's standalone and doesn't require installation. Polling the cpu usage from windows wouldn't be hard i think, but there is a chance that you left out such a feature not to be dependent on external dll s.
And it would be good to add labels to the values as so many frequencies might be confusing for some users.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2012)

I love having the OSD... No problems with my system running any steam game.. But one thing I dislike... MSN Messenger has the OSD display on Messages and opening screen... Probably due to there being "live" ads..


----------



## Zubasa (May 6, 2012)

I guess for now its best just add a black list feature for certain programs that crashes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2012)

does it show temptures for both GPUs in crossfire or SLi??


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's a feature.



hahahaha



FreedomEclipse said:


> does it show temptures for both GPUs in crossfire or SLi??



no


W1zz, If you could have screenshots and video capture, and merge this app with gpu-z (*PROPERLY*... i hate that afterburner and its osd is kind of different software but still kinda linked) then you would have a very powerful piece of software. Change the interface (make it look cooler ala msi afterburner) and you would have a piece of software superior to most similar software.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> no



actually youre wrong....






^ see GPU #1, 2 & 3?






^ Top left corner

Needs GPUz to get it all going


:EDIT:

I wonder if Wizz could add a 'startup with windows' and 'Start minimised' option to GPU Z so i dont have to manually load it every time i start up


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> in what way are you guys arranging your sensors?
> 
> right now a very primitive auto arrange is active that messes up custom placement. I'm unsure though how a manual auto arrange should work



Like so but i stopped using it as it just resets to were i don't want it.  And i have to turn it off as it shows up in my browser else which is very annoying.


----------



## Mathragh (May 6, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually youre wrong....
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Temps-1.jpg
> 
> ^ see GPU #1, 2 & 3?



Iirc the GPU #1 ,2 & 3 refers to the temperature sensors 1,2 & 3, also, if you read back in this thread you'll actually see wizz stating it does not support multiple GPU's yet.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually youre wrong....
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Temps-1.jpg
> 
> ...





Mathragh said:


> Iirc the GPU #1 ,2 & 3 refers to the temperature sensors 1,2 & 3, also, if you read back in this thread you'll actually see wizz stating it does not support multiple GPU's yet.



Beat me to it


----------



## v12dock (May 7, 2012)

Hey W1zzard which server is that?


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2012)

New version: link in first post

Major changes:
- Added installer & uninstaller
- Added video capture (hotkey is F12)
- Fixed several crashes (please keep reporting them)
- Fixed OSD showing in browsers
- Changed OSD auto-arrange behaviour so it doesn't mess with your custom positioning


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

even this build crashes my Yahoo Messenger ._.

and i was thinking would it be possible to make so it saves what On-Screen info u want?


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> even this build crashes my Yahoo Messenger ._.
> 
> and i was thinking would it be possible to make so it saves what On-Screen info u want?



i'll install yahoo messenger to see what's going on.

what do you mean "save on screen info" ?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

talking about the "Fan Speed (%)", "GPU Load" and so on, when i unclick them and close the program and starts it again they r all clicked, is there away to save the settings of them?'

oh and W1zzard i am using "Yahoo Messenger 10.0.0.1270-us" bcs i don't like the new version.


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2012)

fixed the problem why it didnt save the checked status

do you have a good download link for your version? i see only warez sites that probably packed some malware into it


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2012)

link in first post updated, check if that solves the sensor active status not getting saved


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> fixed the problem why it didnt save the checked status
> 
> do you have a good download link for your version? i see only warez sites that probably packed some malware into it



here u can get it from filehippo virus and malware free: http://www.filehippo.com/download_yahoomessenger/7673/


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> New version: link in first post
> 
> Major changes:
> - Added installer & uninstaller
> ...



Sweet!,


----------



## Nordic (May 13, 2012)

Will try this later. Sounds awesome.

If you have cpu information, I think being able to see the multiplier information might be interesting.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> fixed the problem why it didnt save the checked status
> 
> do you have a good download link for your version? i see only warez sites that probably packed some malware into it



sry but it don't save my unchecked status' with TPU_OSD_Installer0512_2 when i close it and starts it up again they r still all marked


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

that's because i fail .. uploaded the wrong file ... link in first post updated, please try now


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2012)

Thx, and atm it seems to have fixed my Yahoo Messenger crashing problem, but another thing i noticed while uninstall or just install over the one i got is that it fails to overwrite/remove "TPUOSDVideo.dll" until i close Skype (version 5.9.66.114) than i can uninstall/install the OSD.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

Skype is probably trying to record from the OSD as it provides a video capture device. if that is the only one in your system, it might get picked by default, which causes it to be running, so the file is open


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Skype is probably trying to record from the OSD as it provides a video capture device. if that is the only one in your system, it might get picked by default, which causes it to be running, so the file is open



thx, that make sense, just through i would tell u if u didn't knew ^^


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> thx, that make sense, just through i would tell u if u didn't knew ^^



i'll think about ways to make the installer more resillient to open files


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 13, 2012)

What's the video cap performance like? Can it beat fraps and afterburner in that department?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> What's the video cap performance like? Can it beat fraps and afterburner in that department?



give it a try, your feedback is appreciated. i have no experience actually using in-game video recording


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> give it a try, your feedback is appreciated. i have no experience actually using in-game video recording



I like to record gameplay, so I'll compare it to fraps, afterburner and dxtory. 

Edit: Fiddling through the settings about to test it. It's missing the ability to choose where to record to!


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> It's missing the ability to choose where to record to!



right now it records to a directory "video" below the installation folder, i'll add an option to choose the output directory.

is the file naming ok?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> right now it records to a directory "video" below the installation folder, i'll add an option to choose the output directory.
> 
> is the file naming ok?



Yeah everything is fine. This thing has potential since the video files are pretty small comparing to fraps and other programs similar. It still needs some tweaks as I take about a 30% perf hit comparing to fraps. Usually I record at 1280x720 at 60fps solid but it dips into the 40s and 50s. Other than that pretty solid ! 

Hopefully with my new system coming soon I can record at a larger resolution for full hd videos instead of upscaling


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> It still needs some tweaks as I take about a 30% perf hit comparing to fraps



it compresses the video in realtime, fraps doesn't do that. have you tried setting the compression speed slider all the way to "low cpu load" ?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> it compresses the video in realtime, fraps doesn't do that. have you tried setting the compression speed slider all the way to "low cpu load" ?



I left it stock standard right in the middle. I'll go back and lower it and I'll come back with some results xD

Ok, fps increased a bit, not going under 50 but quality is no longer as good . But file size is awesome. Hopefully this can go far, since I use afterburner for its amazing perf and small file sizes but it cannot record sound, which is sometimes vital for videos. This would be a good replacement


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

dont change the quality slider, change the speed slider.

changing speed should not affect quality, just filesize


----------



## Nordic (May 13, 2012)

There is a bug with font size. If I put in one number it, puts the second number second unless I push the right arrow. Pretty cool


----------



## Protagonist (May 13, 2012)

Is there a standalone version (Non installation)? or will there be one soon?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Is there a standalone version (Non installation)? or will there be one soon?



there are no plans for that as it needs to register some stuff with the system that wouldnt get unregistered without an installer



james888 said:


> There is a bug with font size. If I put in one number it, puts the second number second unless I push the right arrow. Pretty cool



nice find, will fix tomorrow


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

sry to report it again, but my Yahoo Messenger starts crashing again when ur OSD is opened W1zzard :/


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> here u can get it from filehippo virus and malware free: http://www.filehippo.com/download_yahoomessenger/7673/



sends me to the yahoo download page for 11.5


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> sends me to the yahoo download page for 11.5



when i click on it i get "Yahoo! Messenger 10.0.0.1270" otherwise u can change it at the right side:






i hope that helps W1zzard, the problem is when Yahoo Messenger is working than TPU OSD don't show any status of fps or anything when TPU OSD works Yahoo Messenger keeps crashing.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

start the download .. it will take you to yahoo


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> start the download .. it will take you to yahoo



here is the version i got directly from yahoo's server: http://xh.yimg.com/gj/msgr/10/client/ymsgr1000_1270_us.exe


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

it's not crashing here.. does your crash on startup? or after a certain action?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> it's not crashing here.. does your crash on startup? or after a certain action?



it crashes instantly when it starts up, but when ur Yahoo Messenger ain't crashing it's bcs TPU OSD ain't activate so it shows stats, i figured that out myself.

but when it goes activate my yahoo messenger keeps crashing.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

tried that .. nothing .. can you describe some steps?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

well i can start TPU OSD and if Yahoo Messenger don't crash than i don't get fps showing in Media Player Classic, Skype and games but if it does show Yahoo Messager crashes.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

are you able to get a crash address or similar?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

here is all of what i get.







```
Description:
  A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	AppHangB1
  Application Name:	YahooMessenger.exe
  Application Version:	10.0.0.1270
  Application Timestamp:	4c053ffe
  Hang Signature:	d960
  Hang Type:	1
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1030
  Additional Hang Signature 1:	d960c337b2f603303dc77bb1b57382cd
  Additional Hang Signature 2:	1fe8
  Additional Hang Signature 3:	1fe8e0b82473fc2a86a2c4eee78d41b8
  Additional Hang Signature 4:	d960
  Additional Hang Signature 5:	d960c337b2f603303dc77bb1b57382cd
  Additional Hang Signature 6:	1fe8
  Additional Hang Signature 7:	1fe8e0b82473fc2a86a2c4eee78d41b8

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```

i dunno if it can help, but i hope it can, bcs this if what i get when it happens.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

apphang means just hung, no more info .. i'll just put yahoomessenger.exe on the blacklist

new build uploaded (link in first post):

- added yahoo messenger to black list
- added video stats overlay while recording
- osd entries can be dragged now in preview


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> apphang means just hung, no more info .. i'll just put yahoomessenger.exe on the blacklist
> 
> new build uploaded (link in first post):
> 
> ...



thx W1zzard u rock as always 

still the "TPUOSDAudio.dll" and "TPUOSDVideo.dll" is used by skype but i can live with that, atleast nuth hangs or crashes anymore ^^


erm i think i said that with about crashes too fast, i just got this one, i hope it's a phone time only, and i only use Windows 7 build in Weather gadget 






```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	sidebar.exe
  Application Version:	6.1.7601.17514
  Application Timestamp:	4ce79791
  Fault Module Name:	OSDServer.dll
  Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4fb14e0e
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	0000d3c2
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1030
  Additional Information 1:	a7aa
  Additional Information 2:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
  Additional Information 3:	a7aa
  Additional Information 4:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

Uploaded a new build which might fix the crashes, please give it a try.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2012)

Is there a minimize button in the works...?
To update the program I couldn't just close osd server and install the new program. I had to restart/logout so that one of the .dll could be updated.
I think a save settings to .ini or similar feature would be really nice. You could then just make one settings and share between computers, friends, or keep settings after updates.

Soon trying out the video feature

Edit: It did keep my settings just not my positions when I updated. They are all random numbers now. 36, 57, 68, 80, 25...
Any time I change multiple settings at once, not position,  like font, I get random locations again.


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Uploaded a new build which might fix the crashes, please give it a try.



Crashes Arma 2, how ever it seems to crash it when changing the AA settings.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Uploaded a new build which might fix the crashes, please give it a try.



it's still the same, sidebar.exe crashes after sometime.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> it's still the same, sidebar.exe crashes after sometime.



I think it just doesn't like you... All joking aside... I really like this software your making Wizz, I just uninstalled fraps.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> I think it just doesn't like you... All joking aside... I really like this software your making Wizz, I just uninstalled fraps.



nah not every pc, os and all that is the same even it can feature the same things.

but i hope this crash can be figured out why it crashes my sidebar.exe when i only use one gadget and it's a standart one


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

i think the first reason is that you are using 32-bit. since the osd doesnt support 64-bit it will leave 64-bit processes alone.

of course fixing the crashes is important, i'll install 32-bit windows and investigate


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i think the first reason is that you are using 32-bit. since the osd doesnt support 64-bit it will leave 64-bit processes alone.
> 
> of course fixing the crashes is important, i'll install 32-bit windows and investigate



thx W1zzard and sry if i cause too much trouble ^^;


----------



## Jegergrim (May 15, 2012)

This program is awesome Wizzard, although is there any chance you're intending to implement CPU Temp/Load % in the future? Since I've been hoping for a feature like this in many programs now, and no one seems to be making it. It would be perfect with it implemented 

Again thumbsup for this awesome project of yours


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2012)

OSD still shows up in Seamonkey ( v2.9.1) browser


----------



## reverze (May 20, 2012)

wizzard, i know this isnt a request thread but just bringing it up since alot of code could be reused for it.

I currently have a logitech G510 keyboard, with one of those LCD displays. I lack good programs to use for it, i currently only have date and time cause of it. Would love it if there would be an app like yours that would show me all those stats on my keyboard display.


----------



## Nordic (May 20, 2012)

reverze said:


> wizzard, i know this isnt a request thread but just bringing it up since alot of code could be reused for it.
> 
> I currently have a logitech G510 keyboard, with one of those LCD displays. I lack good programs to use for it, i currently only have date and time cause of it. Would love it if there would be an app like yours that would show me all those stats on my keyboard display.



A quick google search led me to this. http://www.linkdata.se/software/lcdsirreal/
By what I read you should be able to use gpuz and a cpu monitor to see all your stats on your keyboard.


----------



## reverze (May 20, 2012)

james888 said:


> A quick google search led me to this. http://www.linkdata.se/software/lcdsirreal/
> By what I read you should be able to use gpuz and a cpu monitor to see all your stats on your keyboard.



thanks ill check it out


----------



## popswala (May 20, 2012)

Is this gonna be a permanent program here? it could be moved under tpu software section. Is there gonna be something implemented that can keep it updated or is there gonna be a link on main page? I like having this and like to keep my prog's updated as much as possible.

Thanks Wizz. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## W1zzard (May 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> Is this gonna be a permanent program here?



most probably yes. right now it's "freetime low priority" for me, because interest from users has been quite underwhelming. it's a cool learning experience though


----------



## Nordic (May 20, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> most probably yes. right now it's "freetime low priority" for me, because interest from users has been quite underwhelming. it's a cool learning experience though



I do not see how it is not getting interest. With a bit of polish it could easily out do all other programs.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nah not every pc, os and all that is the same even it can feature the same things.
> 
> but i hope this crash can be figured out why it crashes my sidebar.exe when i only use one gadget and it's a standart one



i couldn't reproduce the crash on a fresh 32-bit windows installation.

what antivirus do you use? any other exotic programs?


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

updated first post with a new build:

- disabled overlay in seamonkey
- added plugin for CoreTemp CPU monitoring (needs running CoreTemp)


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> updated first post with a new build:
> 
> - disabled overlay in seamonkey
> - added plugin for CoreTemp CPU monitoring (needs running CoreTemp)



Thank You.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 23, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i couldn't reproduce the crash on a fresh 32-bit windows installation.
> 
> what antivirus do you use? any other exotic programs?



i updated Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 yesterday to version KIS2012.

but i dunno if this will prevent the crash or not i need to test that out with ur update.


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

I am unable to get osd server to show cpu details from core temp. I have coretemp plug ins turned on from coretemp settings.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2012)

W1zzard atm i can't get the crash up anymore after the new update u made and together with 2012 version of Kaspersky Internet Security.


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am unable to get osd server to show cpu details from core temp. I have coretemp plug ins turned on from coretemp settings.



all you need to do is have coretemp running. there is no need to configure anything in coretemp (plugins), it will just pick them up as soon as coretemp is started


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> all you need to do is have coretemp running. there is no need to configure anything in coretemp (plugins), it will just pick them up as soon as coretemp is started



I do... I turned it on before and after I had osd on. I thought you needed it on before hand.


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2012)

james888 said:


> I do... I turned it on before and after I had osd on. I thought you needed it on before hand.



did you enable the cpu sensors in osd server settings? do they even show up there? you have a fairly recent coretemp version?


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> did you enable the cpu sensors in osd server settings? do they even show up there? you have a fairly recent coretemp version?



I just downloaded coretemp so it is the most recent. They don't show up is osd server at all. At that point I figured it was me. So I tried checking coretemp settings. I enabled core temp plug ins. I then tried again. No luck.


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2012)

james888 said:


> I just downloaded coretemp so it is the most recent. They don't show up is osd server at all. At that point I figured it was me. So I tried checking coretemp settings. I enabled core temp plug ins. I then tried again. No luck.



found the problem, i forgot to include the coretemp plugin ^^ .. new build in first post


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> found the problem, i forgot to include the coretemp plugin ^^ .. new build in first post



Need to get some rest from Diablo III... Maybe then you start remembering things! 

Great job w1z, love the program.


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2012)

I got an error trying to make a video with highest quality and lowest file size. I was seeing what My results would be. Result was an error. I do have a 55 minute video file that has no video.

The reason the video is 55 minutes is because I assumed it was working and saw the error when I stopped playing. I also had the cpu monitor on and was wondering why it was not at 100%.


----------



## popswala (Jun 1, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Great job w1z, love the program.



+1 to that. This is very useful. Esp with the custominzing and options. This is a must have.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 1, 2012)

can you make this program so it shows how many polygons are currently being displayed

edit: or recommend me a program that can show me in dept details about ingame stats that would have to do with what the gpu is rendering


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 10, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> This,
> 
> Also, it seems to block steam ingame windows.
> 
> ...



I can confirm the steam problem/occurance


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2012)

I really wish it would remember the location settings. It seems to move them a lot. If I change one thing it changes the location of all.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2012)

james888 said:


> I really wish it would remember the location settings. It seems to move them a lot. If I change one thing it changes the location of all.



i'm unsure how to handle overlapping sensors. the thing is that if a new users starts the software he expects everything to arranged neatly, not on top of each other.

more advanced users want to position the sensors themselves but overlap should be avoided too, somehow.

any ideas?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2012)

what about screenshot function or u won't do that W1zzard?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i'm unsure how to handle overlapping sensors. the thing is that if a new users starts the software he expects everything to arranged neatly, not on top of each other.
> 
> more advanced users want to position the sensors themselves but overlap should be avoided too, somehow.
> 
> any ideas?


Maybe some pre sets. Like all running along whatever side vertical or horizontal, then an advanced positioning mode...

My setup is I have time at the top middle, fps bottom middle, and cpu gpu temps and usage around the fps. Maybe even make your own locked pre sets. That still might not work with overlapping sensors. I am not a coder, so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 10, 2012)

If it's moving them back to default you need to download the never version as that does at least save were were you put them.

If Wizz not going add profiles maybe he could tell us were the settings are saved then you just back up that. I have not checked in to it my self so the settings could be in the registry which if you had the keys were the setting are you could just back that up maybe ?.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2012)

all settings are in the registry somewhere under software\techpowerup

james888 try the latest build, report back if this helps with the positioning


----------



## John Peterson (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you provide the source code or a 64-bit build?

Thanks!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> all settings are in the registry somewhere under software\techpowerup
> 
> james888 try the latest build, report back if this helps with the positioning



Sorry to take so long in responding. The latest build does not fix it. Its not as bad, because now they only jump 16 pixels down instead of random numbers. I don't know why 16... I will try the registry setting later.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 16, 2012)

erm W1zzard i dunno if i am the only one, but if i don't close the OSD and go to youtube and wanna run a video on there in fullscreen the flash player plugin crashes and if i close the OSD and reload the page it works fine in fullscreen mode.

i am using FireFox Nightly 16.0a (12-07-15)


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2012)

I started playing with the video recording function. The audio quality is terrible no matter which what I seem to do. If I set the audio quality to pcm I don't get a video. Otherwise it is a pretty nice video recording tool. Plenty of options.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2012)

hmm can't get fps or anything other stats to show in the game Sleeping Dogs :/


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm can't get fps or anything other stats to show in the game Sleeping Dogs :/



hmm works for me


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> hmm works for me
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120820/Capture040.jpg



weird i can't get it to work, but it even works in Media Player Classic :/


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2012)

and i also lately experienced that having the OSD Server open makes my Skype version 5.10.0.116, stuck and than crash, with no "Skype has stopped working" popup, i sometimes forget to close the OSD after i game, but that should crash skype


----------



## purecain (Aug 29, 2012)

spending a fortune on hardware its nice to have an app, which gives an easy indication of the resources being used... 

i'll use this in a couple of weeks to help me decide on weather i would see much benefit from upgrading my gpu... 

a really great tool wizz... hats off to you my friend for providing yet another useful tool...


----------



## gegegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

very good software but I can bring myself to abandon definitely for its inability to save the settings and restore them afterwards again we can not export to a INI file for example .
I'm tired of constantly re my settings again and again, a pity that this function is not been planned.
I think the devellopement is stopped?? damage I adored this little software.
thank you for the work, thank you for trying


----------



## AsRock (Jan 8, 2013)

gegegreen said:


> very good software but I can bring myself to abandon definitely for its inability to save the settings and restore them afterwards again we can not export to a INI file for example .
> I'm tired of constantly re my settings again and again, a pity that this function is not been planned.
> I think the devellopement is stopped?? damage I adored this little software.
> thank you for the work, thank you for trying



Sorry to see no one responded to you.  How ever if you do see this or if anyone else is wanting to save them self's from redoing the settings here you go.

Start Command Prompt and type Regedit
Regedit can be found under Start\Accessories

HKEY_CURRENT_USER>Software>techPowerUp>OSDServer then you just right click were it says OSDServer and export.

WARNING messing with the registry can stop the OS from working right and even stop it working so be careful.  

Anyways..I use openhardwaremonitor and was curious if  support for it could be added to work with this program..

I do wounder why this has not been added to the forums Our Software section ?..  Maybe because it's beta but still personanly think it should be added to get more attention.

And last of all thanks Wiz..


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2013)

gegegreen said:


> very good software but I can bring myself to abandon definitely for its inability to save the settings and restore them afterwards again we can not export to a INI file for example .
> I'm tired of constantly re my settings again and again, a pity that this function is not been planned.
> I think the devellopement is stopped?? damage I adored this little software.
> thank you for the work, thank you for trying



just to clarify. you are asking for a feature to export settings so you can take them to another pc?

or is there something wrong with settings not getting saved between restarts?



AsRock said:


> I do wounder why this has not been added to the forums Our Software section ?.. Maybe because it's beta but still personanly think it should be added to get more attention.



osd server is kind of a pet project of mine that i work on when i have free time/bored. then i realize people dont care about it, get dissapointed, ignore it for a while, only to work on it again some time


----------



## AsRock (Jan 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> just to clarify. you are asking for a feature to export settings so you can take them to another pc?
> 
> or is there something wrong with settings not getting saved between restarts?
> 
> ...



Maybe a lot of people miss it due to just being a thread in the video section.

And as for interest i like the app\tool  lot.  However you did not say if openhardwaremonitor support been added yet or if it will be t some point.

Unless it supports another CPU app that shows CPU clock temps and voltages please say.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> osd server is kind of a pet project of mine that i work on when i have free time/bored. then i realize people dont care about it, get dissapointed, ignore it for a while, only to work on it again some time



Its my go to app for monitoring fps/gpu stuff in game.

Also, since I just thought about it. One of the games I play has a pretty comprehensive in game stats monitor. One of the things it does is tell you how long the cpu is taking to send  data to the gpu or something. It is to see if you cpu is the bottleneck. I found that pretty usefull for that game at least. The game is natural selection 2.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got a issue with TPU OSD and that was running Max Payne 3 which we started to play tonight and what happens is that is just courses a black screens with a crash.

Here's the windows crash report

Faulting application name: MaxPayne3.exe, version: 1.0.0.82, time stamp: 0x50bbea2b
Faulting module name: OSDServer.dll, version: 0.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x4fbbf912
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000054ec
Faulting process id: 0xe70
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdedfa3638d111
Faulting application path: D:\Max Payne 3\MaxPayne3.exe
Faulting module path: D:\games\TechPowerUp OSD Server\OSDServer.dll
Report Id: 81771eaf-59ed-11e2-bc4b-bc5ff41eda3c


----------



## NJCermak (Mar 30, 2013)

I know not one person is going to make much of a difference, however, I just wanted you to know that I very much appreciate your program. Due to certain circumstances, I'm unable to use MSI or EVGA's RTSS iteration. Fortunately, I stumbled upon your little program. I've been using it for awhile now with very few, minor hiccups. I think (if you're still developing this at all or not), that this could become a very lightweight, versatile program in conjunction with GPU-Z.

Alas, I just wanted to maybe give you a little bit of a push and some kudos if you needed it for some motivation!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2013)

Could not agree more and i believe the only reason that wiz has not updated it is just due having the time..

Hopefully he finding some time every so often to make it as good as any other TPU app.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 30, 2013)

I raise my hand to say "useful".

I would also raise my hand to including other sensors not just GPUZ data. ie CPU temp and FB-DIMM temp. Then the OSD would contain all the info I wanted in one neat simple package.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> I raise my hand to say "useful".
> 
> I would also raise my hand to including other sensors not just GPUZ data. ie CPU temp and FB-DIMM temp. Then the OSD would contain all the info I wanted in one neat simple package.



Like to see that too, all so would like to see a extract setting's button too so people would not have to fiddle in the reg.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Shame not many use it as i still think it's the best for having in game details of your GPU and CPU.

Then again it is hard as hell to find.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2013)

i wish it would get 64 bit application support, bcs with new games being 64 bit i would love to use this, bcs it's sooo much easier then MSI OSD and works better then FAPS (FRAPS).


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i wish it would get 64 bit application support, bcs with new games being 64 bit i would love to use this, bcs it's sooo much easier then MSI OSD and works better then FAPS (FRAPS).



Works perfectly fine for me in Vista and Win 7 and i use it with every game i play without issue.  Well if i start Arma up 1st i get a issue due to battleye kicking off ..


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Works perfectly fine for me in Vista and Win 7 and i use it with every game i play without issue.  Well if i start Arma up 1st i get a issue due to battleye kicking off ..



i am not talking about Windows, i am talking about games, i haven't had luck with any of the games i got that can run 64 bit applications (the exe file is for 64bit only) stats don't come up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't lose heart W1zzard!  You have admirers of this project!  I think it's great!


----------



## slymester (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump.
Very excellent utility here


----------

